# 811 - P3.37 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Software revision P3.37 for the 811:

Corrects an HD Zoom issue with certain HD monitors.
Updated Daylight Savings Time processing.
Corrected filtering for mapdown locals.
Reduced occurrences of blackscreens when changing channels.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

It's a little too early to tell, but I think this update may have helped me. I've still been plagued with OTA stations going to black screen and locking up my 811 - the latest one to cause it was KNBC 4.

However, after taking the update, I rebooted then rescanned and KNBC is back and working.


----------



## zoomer (Jan 14, 2006)

NO INFO bug is still there. Will they ever fix this? I have to reset box every day. And yes I do turn it off every night.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I haven't seen no info in a very long time. What dish/switch setup are you using?


----------



## KLUMP (Feb 20, 2006)

SKATES, My problem was the same as yours seemed to be, I deleted all my ota channels, them went to the return the system to "default" option, and this fixed my problem, have you tried doing that yet.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I did actually try that, but it didn't work. However, I've rescanned everything since the update and so far, so good.


----------



## blkhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Well my black screen with SD seems to been fixed. No longer have to use the "Recall" button. Hope for some I guess.


----------



## annwills (Mar 20, 2006)

I am disappointed that P3.37 does NOT correct an HD zoom issue with certain HD monitors as implied in the release notes. With a 42" plasma monitor, all SD satellite channels display a 1" black band on either side of the screen when in stretch, partial zoom or full zoom mode and connected via DVI. The problem does not occur with HD satellite channels, OTA analog, OTA digital, nor when connected via analog. I brought this to the attention of DishNetwork 18 months ago and after numerous phone calls reached a technical person who acknowledged the problem as being related to overcompression of SD channels and underscanning. P282 (the ill-fated and aborted update which caused more problems than it corrected) apparently attempted to address this problem because the release notes state "zoom HD video output by 105% ... when connected via DVI to correct certain underscan conditions".

I would be interested in knowing if others share my concern over this basic picture quality issue, and whether Jason has any insight on DishNetwork's current position with regard to this problem.


----------



## WHNB (Jan 15, 2004)

My 811 displayed "No Info" in the Electronic Program Guide as recently as yesterday. It happens when the receiver is "parked" on an OTA channel for more than twenty minutes (approximately). 

Holding the power button in on the receiver for 10 seconds to cause a soft reboot refreshes the EPG. If I did not do a reboot, and just advanced the program guide as far into the future as it will go to force a programming download, "No Info" would still appear in every block of the guide after the alleged download. 

My receiver has the 3.37 software update.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

annwills said:


> I am disappointed that P3.37 does NOT correct an HD zoom issue with certain HD monitors as implied in the release notes. With a 42" plasma monitor, all SD satellite channels display a 1" black band on either side of the screen when in stretch, partial zoom or full zoom mode and connected via DVI. The problem does not occur with HD satellite channels, OTA analog, OTA digital, nor when connected via analog. I brought this to the attention of DishNetwork 18 months ago and after numerous phone calls reached a technical person who acknowledged the problem as being related to overcompression of SD channels and underscanning. P282 (the ill-fated and aborted update which caused more problems than it corrected) apparently attempted to address this problem because the release notes state "zoom HD video output by 105% ... when connected via DVI to correct certain underscan conditions".
> 
> I would be interested in knowing if others share my concern over this basic picture quality issue, and whether Jason has any insight on DishNetwork's current position with regard to this problem.


You must remember that "Certain HD monitors" doesn't necessarily mean "All HD monitors".

Please remember that E* cannot possibly test every brand and model display available for compatibility. There's probably always going to be a corner case.

In any case this is not your fault, but it is so easy to place blame upon E*. The problem that I see is when other manufacturers don't quite adhere to specs the way the should. A good example of this is PSIP where the FCC had to step in last March and mandate to broadcasters that a certain format to be followed, and yes we still see corner cases with that example.

I am certain E* is working on a resolution for this issue.

What brand and model # display are you using?


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHNB said:


> My 811 displayed "No Info" in the Electronic Program Guide as recently as yesterday. It happens when the receiver is "parked" on an OTA channel for more than twenty minutes (approximately).
> 
> Holding the power button in on the receiver for 10 seconds to cause a soft reboot refreshes the EPG. If I did not do a reboot, and just advanced the program guide as far into the future as it will go to force a programming download, "No Info" would still appear in every block of the guide after the alleged download.
> 
> My receiver has the 3.37 software update.


I've also noticed that tuning to a DBS channel for ~5 minutes will refresh the guide as well. I had the problem quite often this past weekend watching "March Madness".


----------



## annwills (Mar 20, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> You must remember that "Certain HD monitors" doesn't necessarily mean "All HD monitors".
> 
> Please remember that E* cannot possibly test every brand and model display available for compatibility. There's probably always going to be a corner case.
> 
> ...


This is a Sony PFM-42X1 plasma monitor. I wasn't blaming E*, simply reporting what they told me that the problem is related to overcompression of SD channels. I could, of course, ask Sony if they are to blame, but if I explained to them that all OTA channels display perfectly via DVI but satellite SD stations do not, they might not agree with your conclusion that they are manufacturing a corner case product.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s annwells.

Well I think what Jason was referring to was the fact that there has not been a lot of posts regarding this issues and this could indicate that your particular model is part of a small subset that is having this issue. Does not make the issue any more annoying to you ofcourse, but it from an 811 perspective this would would fall into what one would term a corner case. This does not make the monitor a corner case monitor just a corner case with regards to this particular feature and from the perspective of the 811. 

If you have been around a while, issues that crop up are usually immediately directed towards E*(PSIP issue that Jason described is a good xample), and on a number of occassion it turns out to be two companies interperting the spec differently or the issues is on the other side of the fence. I am not saying this is the case here, just that it possible Sony might not be doing it job correctly under this condition or it could be an 811 issue also. 

If this is a huge concern or major impact, a possibility solution is to move to a 211 and that also might resolve the issue. The other is hope that Dish can eventually resolve your issue. Jason post does offer some hope in this area, but there is no guarentees when it comes to software.


----------



## CJPC (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, not sure if anyone posted this, but 3.37 broke the OTA time (AGAIN)

They fixed it in 3.35, was fine (ota channel time loss), but broke again!


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooo .....

*grasping head in hands*


----------



## RJRobb (Dec 30, 2005)

zoomer said:


> NO INFO bug is still there. Will they ever fix this? I have to reset box every day. And yes I do turn it off every night.


Same here, just leave it set to an OTA channel. In fact the whole guide is hung, can't toggle to different favorites, can't scroll through the favorites. Without resetting box I can only tune/change channels via channel number.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

I also (now) have the NO INFO bug with 3.37. Along with one of the OTA channels not locking even with 80% signal. This channel locks with the LG LST-4200A, so it’s not a PSIP problem.

All was right with the world with 3.34.

How could these bugs be so arbitrary? 

We all have the 811. We all have similar dishes. Everyone gets the same data, but yet there are different problems: NO INFO; Black Screens; Lockups; seemingly selective OTA channel locks, etc. And some lucky people don’t have any problems with the 811 (?).

It defies logic and is aggravating. Especially for
US$100/mo.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

OldAnalogGuy said:


> Along with one of the OTA channels not locking even with 80% signal. This channel locks with the LG LST-4200A, so it's not a PSIP problem.


Usually when you have another receiver that is locking and the 811 is not and is getting 80% strength. One of the possible causes is PSIP. Just because one receiver locks does not mean it is not a PSIP issue. Every receiver has its level of PSIP support and each receiver has it own level of conformance acceptance. From experience, the 811 is rather strict and is also more dynamic in how it handles PSIP information than other receivers from what I have seen posted. I have seen a at least half a dozen threads where one receiver picks it up and another does not. Most of the time it turns out that a change in the PSIP at the station is the cause.

One thing you can try is deleting and readding the channel to see if come back.

I am not saying that it is PSIP related, but just wanted you to be aware that the statment about the LT locking makes it not a PSIP issue is incorrect based on what we have seen in the past. One receiver locking and another not does not equate to "not a PSIP" issue.

One thing to take a look at. Hope over to AVS forums HD local forum and look for your area. See if anybody else is reporting issues for that station.


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, Ron!

I guess I shouldn’t be dealing in absolutes here. It stands to reason that two different receivers would , or may, perform differently.

There is another fellow here in Medford that is having the same problems as I am, at least with the OTA channel lock. Don’t know about the NO INFO, but I’ll ask. I’ll also check the other forum and try deleting and re-adding the offending channel.

Thanks again!

-dave-
Medford, Oregon


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I thought I'd better come back to report that I finally was updated from 335 to 337 Software and AFTER I set everything BACK to DEFAULT - - - it appears that my problem with incorrect HD Picture Format over OTA has been resolved and it now works as it did prior to the 335 "upgrade". The only MINOR complaint I have now, not going to really complain though, is since 335 it takes LONGER when changing channels than it used to prior to 335.

BEST of Luck!


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm also dropping back in to report that it appears my "OTA goes to black screen and reboots" appears to have been resolved. I have not had one reoccurrence of it since the upgrade.

However, I agree with Cyberized - as I reported in a previous version, my 811 is taking a painfully long time to change channels and that issue remains.

P.S. Cyberized - what in the world is on your cat's head?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

P.S. Cyberized - what in the world is on your cat's head? >>

Looks like the skin of a large Lime! And the cat does not look exactly thrilled about the new headgear! Looks more like it's thinking "more stupid human tricks"


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey, IF I knew I'd tell you, it's NOT my cat, just a CUTE photo I found somewhere in Cyberspace - - - could be Lime skin alright, I was guessing some kind of squash skin??? Cute though isn't it? He's ready for Battle!


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

3.37 here, last night a power-on reboot, and the "no info" bug later in the evening. It occurred after watching digital OTA and analog OTA. Don't know if that matters, but that's what was on.

No other issues noted yet.


----------



## WHNB (Jan 15, 2004)

Yesterday evening I was watching an over-the-air channel when my 811 suddenly went into the "Acquiring Satellite Signal" mode that forces you to wait while the receiver goes through the five-step acquisition procedure, followed by the program guide download, before returning you to the channel that you were watching.

I've encountered "Acquiring Satellite Signal" before, such as when there is heavy cloud cover and the sky is "green" just prior to a severe thunderstorm. It also happens as part of the normal soft re-boot process. But this is the first time that it appeared while the receiver was tuned to a local, rather than satellite-delivered channel, and while there were no inclement weather issues. It seemed to come out of the blue, for no apparent reason.

It was not the "Off-Air Digital Channel Lost" box that appears when the 811 can't lock onto a local channel - but rather the box that normally appears when the dish has lost communication with the satellites in orbit. 

Shortly after, I pressed the "Guide" button on the remote and "No Info" appeared in every box on the grid. But when I pressed "Cancel" to erase the guide and then pressed "Guide" a second time, the correct program schedule appeared in the EPG.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

For me the Acquiring Sat Signal "BUG" started with 335 and now continues with the 337 Software. Last night I had alot of "NO INFO" in my guide so I forced it to re-acquire SAT Signal and download the Menu. I was on a Local OTA Channel later and turned it OFF and then back on and it once again started Acquiring SAT Signal. What the "H" is going on with these DISH Programmers?


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, last night I noticed the OTA clock bug too.

Sheesh.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

I had the "no info" thing last night so I rebooted the receiver and the dang thing could'nt acuire the sat so I gave up and went into the bedroom to watch tv. I have had no trouble with my 811 until now.


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Had a new one with the 811 this morning. Hit Guide button, showed No Info in all slots, and the "downloading guide" box appeared. After finishing downloading, all slots still showed NO INFO.
My other 811 has a habit of re-booting itself at odd times, like when I change channels (SAT to SAT, or OTA to SAT).
If I complain, will they send me another 811, or a new 211/411 ?


----------



## Tonik (Apr 20, 2005)

Grampaw said:


> If I complain, will they send me another 811, or a new 211/411 ?


They will tell you they are aware of the problem and it will be fixed in a future software upgrade.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, last night my 811 had it's 1st occurrence of the "No Info" bug since 3.35 (or whatever the version was prior to 3.37). I hit the guide button, "No Info" appeared in all of the slots and everything just froze!! (Nothing on my remote would work). I had to 'soft' re-boot the unit to get everything back to normal. I'm wondering if this was isolated or if I'm going to have to start dealing with this problem all over again? 

Ken


----------



## jerbroni (Feb 25, 2004)

The 'No Info' bug never went away for me. If I watch OTA programming for more than an hour or so, all of my satellite channels will show No Info. I work around the problem by tuning to 105 and letting it sit for a few minutes. Eventually the guide data will reappear.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

jerbroni said:


> The 'No Info' bug never went away for me. If I watch OTA programming for more than an hour or so, all of my satellite channels will show No Info. I work around the problem by tuning to 105 and letting it sit for a few minutes. Eventually the guide data will reappear.


Nor for me.

Along with spontaneous reboots, not frequent but annoying nonetheless. They've been going on for at least 6 months.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

No info seems to be a recent thing with mine. I think I noticed it 2 wks ago. Some time if I just enter on current ch displayed it comes back, other times I have turn it off /on.

Yes it seems to do it if I've been OTA first.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

It looks like I am having an issue on just one of my two 811 receivers. It does appear as if the receiver had the P3.37 software download. My son told me this morning that it was not working properly. I tried both soft and hard reboots, but I still get no picture. I call tech support and they ran me through a few things, but with no success. They basically said either send it in or set up a service call. I am actually considering upgrading to a 622. I suppose the other option I have is to resurrect the old 301 and put it back in service.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, kind of an interesting turn of events on this. I had DISH technical support on the telephone and they walk me through the usual stuff up to the point of swapping my problem 811 with the other 811s location. I do that and the problem 811 works there. DISH, of course, tells me that it is an installation probelm and I need to have someone come out to the house. I switch the problem 811 back to the original location and it works fine. It will be interesting to see how long this holds out. The one interesting symptom was the problem 811 would get to the point of downloading the program guide, but then would not download it. 

As a side note, I had been thinking of upgrading to the 622, but I am not quite ready to do this yet. Do I understand correctly that one 622 will be able to replace two 811s, sort of? I own both of these 811s that I bought used, does anybody know how long there will be MPEG-2 programming? I suspect that at some point all of the HD content will switch to MPEG-4, but does anyone know when?


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

<<Do I understand correctly that one 622 will be able to replace two 811s, sort of? I own both of these 811s that I bought used, does anybody know how long there will be MPEG-2 programming? I suspect that at some point all of the HD content will switch to MPEG-4, but does anyone know when?[/QUOTE]

I think you would only be able to get High Def from the main output and SD from the second modulated output. And you would have to use the RF remote, not the IR remote for TV2. I suspect MPEG2 will be on for some time yet. They will have to come up with a better offer to get a lot of us to give up our reasonably reliable 811s for 211s or 622s that are as yet problematic and unproven. Maybe in a year or so, they will start turning off MPEG2 on some transponders. After the tech problems with the new boxs have hopefully settled down.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> Do I understand correctly that one 622 will be able to replace two 811s


Nope, not, nada...

A 622 will give you 2 independant sat tuners, yes both tuners will tune HD, but the TV2 output will be downrezzed. So if you have 2 HDTV's, and you want to watch HD content at HD resolution (720 or 1080) on both TV's, the TV2 output will not be HD resolution.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, the "No Info" bug is happening for me every day now. I keep re-booting, I get about 1 day of guide info and then "No Info" appears again in all slots. For me, it's now worse than it's ever been!!! Can I assume that Dish probably won't spend too much time any more on the 811 due to the new MPEG-4 units?

Ken


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

khearrean said:


> Well, the "No Info" bug is happening for me every day now. I keep re-booting, I get about 1 day of guide info and then "No Info" appears again in all slots. For me, it's now worse than it's ever been!!! Can I assume that Dish probably won't spend too much time any more on the 811 due to the new MPEG-4 units?
> 
> Ken


I'm not sure I'd say that. P3.38 is streaming as of yesterday. Hopefully there's at least an attempt at fixing something in there.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

The 811 has had two software updates in Mar & Apr while none for 411/211 which still has plenty of bugs while my 811 works fine. Have only had no info show up once in the month it has replaced my 211 (still in basment feeding 19" twenty year old tv.


Mike


----------

